# Safe distance for steel targets, shrapnel in the air?



## Audioi (Oct 26, 2014)

Went to the range yesterday to shoot some 9mm, I have steel targets that are canted approx. 15 degrees toward the ground, shooting 115 grain loads at 35 feet, when I finished shooting I found some shrapnel on the back of the truck which is 25 feet behind me which seems really odd since I have never felt anything hitting me. The range is roofed with tin so I am wondering if its bouncing off it and then landing on the truck? So what is the safe distance for steel targets?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Looked at one way, _there is *no* safe distance for steel targets_. There will always be backsplatter.
Anyway, it really is not a matter of _distance_. It's all a matter of how the steel target has been hung.

Years ago, we found that the 15° you mention is probably enough angle, but angle alone doesn't solve the problem of backspatter.
Two additional things help:
First, break-up or otherwise soften the ground below the target, and within a small space uprange from it. The softened ground catches and stops both lead and any jacket fragments that bounce off of the angled target.
Second, arrange the target so that it hangs in such a way as to be able to swivel from side to side a little, whenever it's hit. That also keeps fragments from spattering directly back.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good advice Steve.

Try using frangible ammo too... using frangible, you can get very close (contact distance) safely. 

With regular ball ammo, i've found 10 yards is a good safe distance with angled plates. We've run several steel target classes and have had no issues at this distance.


----------

